

Red Hat on EC2 - terpua
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9812813-2.html

======
wmf
Crazy expensive.

~~~
DarrenStuart
my thoughts too.

~~~
mferris
How do you see this as crazy expensive?

RHEL for 32-bit is $0.11 over the $0.10/hr EC2 instance fees.

